# who is the best for Highly Tuned?



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

who is the best insurace company to go through for hard tuned cars? I currently am with Privilege, for my cars (911(996), Lexus LS430 and soon Noble M12 GTO) and F355 with FSI (Ferrari specialist) I am about to purchase an R34 GTR which will be tuned to 750 BHP, so ideally would like a specialist for hard tuned skylines who cover track use as well. does such a company exist?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Which tuning kit makes 750bhp? Os Gieken 3.0?????
Are you sure?


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

The car will be going to Abbey for them to carry out the work, [email protected] gave me a huge list of what it would entail, final spec is still yet undedided but he is recommending a single turbo, obviously after all necessary engine work's been done. so full power would come at 1.8 bar, and be running approx 600bhp at 1.2 bar.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Your car*

Your gonna love it Simon :smokin: .

glen


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Not sure about 750 bhp (no one has run it on a uk dyno yet) but Abbey do turn out nearly all of the top bhp uk cars (and Gary  )
Don't forget torque is what matters 
Dave
EDIT - Gary has run 750 bhp now!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Something I don't think has been asked yet - but what model R34 are you getting? (I assume V-Spec II) Colour?


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

Durzel, you now ask the question I hadn't actually thought of until this morning, I or II, I was temped to start a new thread, but considering how the single or twin thread is going, I am not sure i would get the answer any time soon, probably add more thought into the process, the one thing I am sure of is colour, Blue as for which spec, depends on Uk or import, if I go import I think it will be II, but considering every major part will be changed any way would it make a difference (new suspension, interior and engine) might even be worth while going for a normal GTR. See you have got me started.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

SimonH....usually tuners in japan recomend peple to use non-vspecs for hard tuning, above 700bhp. This is to do with the rear active diff not taking the power/torque. Just though I mention it....


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

Thank you very much, that is definitley worth thinking about.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD,

I think that they change the diff on non v-spec GTRs too if they are going for big numbers but, as you said, there is no point forking out extra for the active version ie v-spec


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yep...there is always the option of doing that...but as you said why fork out 100,000 Yen for a mech LSD on top of the v-spec premium...


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

Bringing the thread back, would the majority of you recommend Adrian Flux specialist section? would they be ok for a car up to the mods i want, and do you know if they cover track use, if not, do you know who does?

Cheers 
Si


----------



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

*Gulp...*

Nice selection of cars mate! You make me jealous! What's the secret to your success? You a drug dealer or something :smokin: 

Especially as you're 25...

Paul


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

Yes thats right Paul, the hard stuff all the way, no everyone presumes that when they see me and my 22 year old business partner in flash cars, but alas not as glamorous.

We import exotica from Europe, to order, Ferrari, Lambo, Porshe etc.


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

I like to keep the company insurance and personal cars seperate, the company one is extremely limited miles and ownership, on any car, so is that is the reason I am looking for a good skyline one.


----------



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

Try the following for reference:

http://www.oilypages.com/links.asp?page=insurance
http://www.ukcarinsurancedirectory.co.uk/

I'm with Cheam Insurance (recommended by MM), although I am paying £2500. I'm hoping this goes down a bit next time.

Paul )


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

cheers, well i am not expecting it to be cheap, with the power/mods and track day cover, even though I have a few nice cars and drive supercars all the time, that should work in my favour, plus it will be a limited milage policy.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

try CRA Consultants, they do on/off track insurance - 01509 852253, specifically for race prepped or modded.


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

Thankyou very much Tigger, that is exacly what I am looking for.


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

once I start getting some quotes, I will let you know how it goes, some of them should be quite comical. I am sure the specialists won't be though. Who will no doubt get the business anyway.


----------



## Davec (Jul 2, 2001)

*In-Sewer-Ants*

Speak to Competition Car Insurance (Egger Lawson), a lot less than 1K for mine, all mods declared, limited to 5000 non-event miles though!

Dave


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Got a phone number?


----------

